# Boston Pro Series 6.4



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Pictures seem a little fishy but... wonder if these are any good?

Boston Pro Series 6 4 Vintage Woofer Tweeter Pair in Original Box | eBay


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Those are some shiny Boston Pros. Definitely weird pics


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Look real to me, but I think he went crazy with the contrast while editing. I own a bunch of Boston Pro's. 

I can tell you the woofers don't look like a matched pair. The dust caps fade when they are exposed to sunlight, so one looks older than the other. 

Those are the correct Neo4 tweeters with titanium domes. I can see the stamped creases in the domes. They were the only Boston tweeters that had that design.


----------



## steggie (Aug 20, 2014)

I love these old Boston speakers


----------



## e=mc2 (Dec 4, 2013)

Rofl, don't ever put those tweeters in the sails 

Get those things as far away as possible

RIP ears

lol


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

e=mc2 said:


> Rofl, don't ever put those tweeters in the sails
> 
> Get those things as far away as possible
> 
> ...


I ran them for years. Not harsh at all.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

CrossFired said:


> I ran them for years. Not harsh at all.


I have to agree. I am running a set now and for a titanium dome they are not harsh and they are mounted high in the door. Good detail as well. I would like to get them more on axis though. May try something in the sail. Still not sure which I like better, the soft dome of the 6.2's or the titanium of the 6.4's.


----------

